# Heads up - meteor shower tonight Aug 12th Perseids



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Perseid Meteor Shower Peaks August 12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some nice ones zoom over last year.

Looks okay for Ontario

on radar for viewing
Weather Toronto Ontario Radar Weather - Toronto ON NEXRAD Radar

Some in Europe reporting some biguns.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No blue skies have been seen in St.John's since late July, so it shall have to wait until next year as no clearing is due anytime soon.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Meh.

Meteor showers never seem to get me clean enough.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Too hazy and too tired


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Too much rain .............. but I was ready, willing and able.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

We saw a few on the 11th, but was too hazy last night. The Perseids are more than one day, so plenty of opportunities.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I had to get up to let the dog out at about 4am, which would've been perfect (meteor showers are always best just before dawn, because the dawn side of the earth is the forward-facing side WRT the direction of travel in our orbit), but it was cloudy.

I stood around for a while hoping to see a break in the cloud cover but no luck.

Maybe next year.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bryanc, same here. I was out at 520AM with my dog, but it was foggy.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

oh look...more rain....as if we need it!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Haven't seen a one. Clouds and rain every night.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Might go outside tonight to see if there are any left. First clear night since late July.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a key to the roof, but, let's be honest, it ain't gonna happen. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Got up early here in Regina to have a look, but it's raining. Sigh.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Anyone near Guelph catch this??












> Meteor 'Fireball' Caught on Video
> By SPACE.com Staff
> 
> posted: 24 October 2008
> ...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Very cool.

Years ago when I was on my way to work on a dark winter morning I just happened to glance up and see a meteor skip across the upper reaches of the atmosphere, like a stone skipping on water, skip... skip... until it finally got dragged in and burned up. The whole thing was over in just a couple of seconds; highly memorable though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Neat - my best was an enormous earth grazer that passed in front of my kitchen window just above the treeline ( visually ) dripping green fire as it went.

Was reported all over the NorthEast states - I just happened to glance out as it went by. Apparently the green is ionized oxygen- it was big so did not go by very fast - passed visually at the speed an airliner goes by that is within a mile or so of you.

This colour












> The image at the top of this page shows the fireball produced on 9 October 1992 by the Peekskill meteorite on its way to a collision with a parked car! (


 
Cloudbait Observatory - Fireballs

Meteor appeared somewhat larger than the largest here - tail not as long but was late afternoon so not so obvious.

Have seen nothing even close since, day or night.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw one of those fire dripping meteorites mid-90s.Most impressive.You almost expect to smell sulphur or gun powder as they pass.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Coming soon to a sky near you

*2009 Meteor Showers and Viewing Tips

The next meteor shower is the Perseids on August 12, 2009. The shower peaks early afternoon on the 12th, so the morning of the 12th (midnight to dawn) and late evening are the best times to watch from the U.S.*


StarDate Online | 2009 Meteor Showers and Viewing Tips

Might be a good one - too bad about the bright moon

A Perseids Party! | A Sky Full of Stars


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I shall again be outside in hopes of a clear night. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> I shall again be outside in hopes of a clear night. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


Ditto on that.

Thanks for the heads-up MacDoc


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Clouds starting tonight and into Friday morning. Nuts!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We are looking pretty good... :clap:









Air should be clear by then....but the moon will really mess up the viewing...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

We're having a positively biblical rain storm just now... had to go and stand out under the eaves to marvel at it, but I don't think there'll be any meteor viewing for me tonight.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's clearing up very nicely but I think too much moisture in the air - warm enough for a jaunt to the darker parts on the Silverwing...hot tub viewing more comfortable tho - decisions decisions


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

1/2 hour in the hot tub with a decent view of the sky yielded two manic bats, a couple of annoying mosquitos, several earth grazing airplanes....no meteors 

I would have expected a couple even when there WASN'T a shower going on.....hmmmph 80 per hour....have to try again later - maybe the air will clear more but the moon will up full.....

Busted....so far..


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Hmm. Might stay up tonight and see if I can get some decent time exposures.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Saw 6 last night. Will look again tonight.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey - matched your 6 tonight - not bad for a suburban night with a limited circle of view.

Started with a nice fat bright one coming in steep so that got me going......

One lazy one that was a nice slow burn tho not so bright

A - right across the sky - classic and then a absolute barn burner for speed ended it off.....boggles my mind how fast that thing had to be going to cross my field of view that quickly

Lots of skeeters to swat......stil 20 out so sky is not very clear - lot of moisture......

apparently it's a top notch show this year

BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Meteor show reaches dazzling peak

Might go out again later with longsleeves on to keep the mosquitoes at bay - should be clearer....still a worthwhile rock in the hammock.

If you are in S Ontario worth a look it's pretty clear for August.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A bit of a bust - I took a few test shots last evening; I'd never attempted to get a good shot of the night sky before. As I suspected there's far too much light pollution 'round here to get a decent starfield image. I didn't see any with the naked eye, and ended up going to bed earlier than I thought I would.

Anyway, this is the best of the test shots. I think I _may_ have captured one though - towards the top of the image, almost at the centre line, there's something that doesn't quite agree with the direction of the surrounding star trails. I might look at the rest of the half dozen test shots again this evening to see if I can pull anything out of them.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

On the 11th went to a nearby lake and saw 6 before the moon came over the hills and made things too bright. Nice warm breeze kept the mosquitos in the trees so we were able to stand along the lake shore and enjoy without discomfort. 

Been cloudy or raining since then so not expecting anymore chances.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

eMacMan, I think I know in which community you reside.

If so we were camping near a little lake about 20 miles NW of you yesterday and suffered the same clouds. Saw a few stars shortly after 10PM and then the sky disappeared.

No skeeters at all, was quite a pleasant night to be out.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Did anyone get pics/video?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Couldn't resist tinkering a bit. This is a crop from the other image I posted, processed in order to bring out the fainter details - yep, there's definitely something there. Also, the straight line towards the left must either be a jet at very high altitude, or perhaps a satellite.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> eMacMan, I think I know in which community you reside.
> 
> If so we were camping near a little lake about 20 miles NW of you yesterday and suffered the same clouds. Saw a few stars shortly after 10PM and then the sky disappeared.
> 
> No skeeters at all, was quite a pleasant night to be out.


Sounds like you were up above the Allison Creek area. Gorgeous but lots of rain this year. Should be a nice fall though I hope.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Sounds like you were up above the Allison Creek area. Gorgeous but lots of rain this year. Should be a nice fall though I hope.


We camped at the base of the wall below Window Mountain Lake.

Surprised at all the logging going on there...

Also took the trail from Hiway #3 south towards Mt. Ptolemy & the caves, we stopped around the 4th creek crossing and had lunch. I was remarking to the spice & chillens that I had never seen that much moss, horsetails and general greenery in the 20+ years I've been on that trail. 

It was like being in the coastal Pacific rain forests-just beautiful. Overcast sky, perfect light. And me without my camera...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

The whole family laid on our backs on the beach at Thunder Cove PEI and got an amazing star show, complete with many streaking meteorites across the sky. ...two nights of this too! Very cool - Thanks for the "heads up" MacDoc!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

anyone catch this??



> *Meteor spotted over GTA
> *
> Sep 26, 2009 12:27 PM
> ANN HUI
> ...


TheStar.com | Ontario | Meteor spotted over GTA


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

For those that have never seen a slow fireball this one over New Mexico last night is a treat

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids

Download the hi-rez video.....and consider that it's the moon it is competing with for brightness. The fade/disintegration at the end is classic.

I've only seen one anywhere near that size going slowly across the horizon dripping green fire - it was just before dusk as I was washing dishes looking out over the escarpment to the south.....cruised slowly across my complete field of view.
Rarely see them going slow let alone slow and big.

People in New Mexico sure got a treat with the one in the video.

*40% chance of auroral activity as well over the next few days*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Geminids on the 13/14th of Dec*

The chilly one










Geminid meteor shower defies explanation


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow!! That is some fireball, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Perseids coming up

Perseid Meteor Shower Peaks August 13th, 2011 | IYA2009


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This article says it might be best tonight due to moon position and it is really clear ( and bloody cold out - out riding ) tonight


2011 Perseid meteor shower is best seen tonight - latimes.com


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Astronaut Photographs Perseid Meteor... From Space : Discovery News


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Astronaut Photographs Perseid Meteor... From Space : Discovery News


 An amazing pic, Sinc. Merci.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

THAT"S THE ONE I SAW!!!  ......ya never know but certainly one was that bright from the ground.......

Incredible pic - thanks for posting the link,


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are back - this weekend.

2012 Perseid meteor showers have begun; peak expected August 11 and 12 - National US Headlines | Examiner.com



> August 10/11, 11/12, and 12/13, 2012 Perseids
> Meteors are typically best after midnight, but in 2012, with the moon rising into the predawn sky, you might want to watch for Perseid meteors in late evening as well. You can get moonrise times via this custom sunset calendar. As seen from around the world, the waning crescent moon will rise later on August 12 than on August 11, and, on the morning of August 13, although you’re slightly past the peak, the moon will rise later still. On any of those mornings, moonlight shouldn’t be so overwhelming as to ruin the show. Plus the moon on those mornings will be near the bright planets Venus and Jupiter in the eastern predawn sky. It’ll be a beautiful early morning scene. The Perseids are typically fast and bright meteors. They radiate from a point in the constellation Perseus the Hero. You don’t need to know Perseus to watch the shower because the meteors appear in all parts of the sky. The Perseids are considered by many people to be the year’s best shower, and often peak at 50 or more meteors per hour in a dark sky. The Perseids tend to strengthen in number as late night deepens into midnight, and typically produce the most meteors in the wee hours before dawn. These meteors are often bright and frequently leave persistent trains. Starting in late evening on the nights of August 10/11, 11/12 and 12/13. The Perseid meteors will streak across these short summer nights from late night until dawn, with only a little interference from the waning crescent moon. Plus the moon will be near the bright planets Venus and Jupiter in the eastern predawn sky.





> *Chance of Showers: Perseids Sky Show Peaks Soon*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Going out with the kids to see if we can see anything tonight. Lots of celestial excitement lately!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gonna be iffy - certainly after midnight if the convective weather settles it could be very good.

York Soaring is a good spot to watch from YORK SOARING ASSOCIATION

HWY 9 and 6 - 24 hour Timmies at the corner - York is a few minutes east - watch for the sign on the right.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

next few hours if you are in the clear - cloudy here 


Best view of Perseid meteor shower is just before dawn - thestar.com


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Clear as glass in Northern Labrador. Saw a handful of really bright ones before I got chased indoors by something lurking in the bushes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

cap10subtext said:


> Clear as glass in Northern Labrador. Saw a handful of really bright ones before I got chased indoors by something lurking in the bushes.


Good for you. It was a bit foggy here in St.John's, NL, but I did see a few streaks through the fog. What brought you up to "the Big Land"?

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you. It was a bit foggy here in St.John's, NL, but I did see a few streaks through the fog. What brought you up to "the Big Land"?
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Visiting my wife. She's working up here for the year and I finally had a chance to visit for a good long while. Absolutely gorgeous here. Recently accompanied a youth program out on the land to harvest wild food, luckily for me.

Tonight I'm trying seal for the first time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

cap10subtext said:


> Visiting my wife. She's working up here for the year and I finally had a chance to visit for a good long while. Absolutely gorgeous here. Recently accompanied a youth program out on the land to harvest wild food, luckily for me.
> 
> Tonight I'm trying seal for the first time.


Good for you, cap10. I have had seal meat, moose meat, caribou meat ............. and I prefer caribou and moose meat to seal. Still, to each their own, and at least you are able to share some time with your wife. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Glad somebody saw some - might try tonight around midnight as have not been out at all and a late evening ride sounds sweet - some sparklers just an extra treat.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I saw four, including a big one that streaked across a nice chunk of the sky. But except for about 30 mins of clear skies, we saw nothing but clouds..


----------

